# Reptiles in a 10g



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Are there ANY reptiles that would comfortable for life in a 10g?

Please give me examples and a quick care info if possible.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam theres a long lost
most popular
anoles,gecko.lots and lots of frog and salamander species


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

lets expand this to herpz.

fire belly toads, pac man frogs, african clawed frogs, musk turtle, anoles, leopard gecko, house gecko, long tail grass lizard, minature day gecko 4got its scn. namei think its gold dust not sure


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Ok I've narrowed it down.

Anything in a 10g for life + able to survive on pellets/leaves/reptile sticks.

Basically small and easy to feed.

Oh yeah Syd, what part of westchester you in?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> Ok I've narrowed it down.
> 
> Anything in a 10g for life + able to survive on pellets/leaves/reptile sticks.
> 
> ...










come to queens and u can have a 2" false map turtle


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Death in # said:


> :rasp: come to queens and u can have a 2" false map turtle
> [snapback]808774[/snapback]​


Are they easy to feed?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> Are they easy to feed?
> [snapback]808785[/snapback]​










the little guy is a pig
eats pellets and sticks
and i have some extra for you too if u want him


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

ok pellets? man maybe a musk turtle will eat em and definitely an african clawed frog will

i say jus drop 2 african clawed frogs in they are the size of the palm of your hand fully aquatic. take pellets readily plus fish and worms (earth blood etc). come in albino and regular green.

2 adults might be crowded you may be better off with just one and keep some sh*t liek snails with it and fish like danios you dont care if they get eaten

im in elmsford where u @


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

i have a salamander in a 10g right now. hes a badass(or is it a she? rofl)


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

pac man frog


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

syd said:


> ok pellets? man maybe a musk turtle will eat em and definitely an african clawed frog will
> i say jus drop 2 african clawed frogs in they are the size of the palm of your hand fully aquatic. take pellets readily plus fish and worms (earth blood etc). come in albino and regular green.
> 2 adults might be crowded you may be better off with just one and keep some sh*t liek snails with it and fish like danios you dont care if they get eaten
> 
> ...


Originally New Rochelle, but now I'm up in Somers right near Yorktown.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

id say only soe small turtles or salamaders, also frogs, thats about it i think, the range of these is hugly immense for my mind


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

new ro hit up all the bars they let teens in on north ave.'s strip

yea i know of york town and Somers but these 2 girls i used to know moved to yorktown a long time ago


----------



## nelsong6969 (Jul 26, 2004)

i got a leopard gecko which is pretty cool and planning on a pacman frog which sounds cool.

crickets arnt hard to feed. i buy a few dozen at a time and put them in a drink pitcher type thing that has two kinds of openings in the lid. i turn it to the vented type opening to let them have air. i put in a few pinches of fish flakes for them to eat and 2 pieces of potato.

then when i want to get them out to feed i take the potatos out then turn the lid to the big opening then shake it till some crickets come out into the plastic bag the crickets came in. then i shake the bag up with some calcium powder and then pour the crickets in the cage. then put the potato back in the pitcher and turn it back to the vent

might sound confusing but its because im not good with explaining and its pretty easy really


----------



## eurocanadian (Dec 18, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> Are there ANY reptiles that would comfortable for life in a 10g?
> 
> Please give me examples and a quick care info if possible.
> [snapback]808663[/snapback]​


In terms of care sheets... Just Google the name of the animal with 'care sheet' after. You'll get hits.

As for what could be kept in a 10 gallon...

You could do any variety of frogs or toads. But I find them pretty boring myself.

A leopard gecko could live in there for life.

You could do an anole or two.

If you're against feeding crickets, maybe herps aren't for you though...


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

A Pac man frog, Armadillo lizard or maybe a Emperor Scorp.
Do not keep a Leopard Gecko in a 10g for life.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

maybe a anole?


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

you can* keep a single leopard gecko in a 10 g for life


----------

